# Nikon D4



## Rampage (Jun 2, 2016)

Is it really worth the price? If so can someone tell me why


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

if you have to ask then you are not needing this camera body.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes. It's worth it to those who understand why. Me? I'd just find a few more mint Nikon F5. As far as digital goes a used D3x suits me better.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 2, 2016)

I didnt say I was gonna get it. I just asked why its worth it. No need to be a smart ass or stuck up about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

Your question is irrelevant. Why is anything worth anything? 

To answer you direct. Yes it's worth it to the many sports and wedding photographers that put it through it's paces. To me, no because I find the D810 is the better choice for what I do. To you, perhaps not because you don't understand what it is and it's potential.  

The d5 is now the crown Nikon I believe but the D4 is still very relevant in the hands of a pro and avid enthusiast. A waste of money for the occasional hobby shooter.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 2, 2016)

Pro level build, high frame rate and more importantly, there is just something about the way it renders colors.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Rampage (Jun 2, 2016)

Don Kondra said:


> Pro level build, high frame rate and more importantly, there is just something about the way it renders colors.
> 
> Cheers, Don


Thank you that's what I wondered cuz it looks way different than the other models


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 2, 2016)

High ISO performance, super fast auto focus, 10 frames per second, built like a tank. I got to try one for a day and I went into severe depression going back to my D3300, I'm over it now though. What do you have now @Rampage?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 2, 2016)

Sometimes if ya have to ask you've already answered the question. It's nothing personal. if you'd like to see why rent one for a weekend and shoot a few thousand images.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2016)

Rampage said:


> Is it really worth the price? If so can someone tell me why


Look at the specs and the features.
Note the range of light it can meter, the range of light it can AF in, the sustained frames per second rate, the voice note feature, the built in vertical grip and second set of controls and much much more.

If you're not able to understand the specs and features start doing some research to find out what they mean.
Independent research usually gets you more knowledge than being spoon fed bits an pieces in an online forum.
People also tend to retain information better when they find it independently.
Yet another benefit is you start making connections to other only tangentially related information.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 3, 2016)

I was at work and had to get on my train to operate. I didnt have the time to research like that and I probably wouldnt have remembered later. Thats why I posted asking. I didnt expect a whole layout of explaining every nook and detail. Just wanted a basic rundown and thats what I got after the initial response. I appreciate the actual information I did get in this thread though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Jun 3, 2016)

Next time you post a question I doubt you will get any replies after your response 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rampage (Jun 3, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Next time you post a question I doubt you will get any replies after your response
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


His response was rude. If you check all my other posts you can see the type of person I am. I don't think I was was rude at all. I got responses that were not rude at all. But also I dont see how my response to the initial response was rude. Like I could see if he had a helpful response even if it was criticized. KMH response was informal and it actually pointed me in a direction. I dont see how the initial response helped in anyway shape or form. Thats like your response. How is that helpful? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 3, 2016)

Rampage said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Next time you post a question I doubt you will get any replies after your response
> ...


I kind of sensed you were pressed for time and wanted to get a general response in order to see if it was worth your time investigating it. It is expensive and I didn't see anything wrong with your generic question. 

Don't take the responses personally, you have a lot of seasoned professionals on here that really offer excellent direction to specific questions when asked. When they are general, all bets are off. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmw (Jun 3, 2016)

OP, to simplify it, pro cameras like this are definitely worth it for pros who need the ultimate in reliability.  Equipment failures on a location shoot can be incredibly expensive so the best and most reliable gear is a sensible investment.  For you it would be overkill and not at all worth considering.

My professional photography goes back several years.  In those days I carried Nikon F4 and F5 bodies (35mm film cameras) and they never once let me down.  They were relatively inexpensive compared to the 6X7 Mamiya SLR system or the Leicas.  Now that I no longer shoot professionally I use a Nikon D7000 which is more than I need.  I wouldn't even think of buying a D4 or D5.  They are no longer necessary or even sensible for what I do.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2016)

Rampage said:


> If you check all my other posts you can see the type of person I am.


Yes. Many of us have done just that.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 3, 2016)

completely and utterly useless for me.
Its a great sport/wildlife camera but I'm not sports/wildlife shooter.
Every camera has its uses, for general use the D750 is better, for studio the D810 is better, for traveling and light weight the D5500 might be better, for sports and extra reach the D500 might be better.
Each camera was design for specific job so in its job its great but no camera is great in everything.


----------



## fmw (Jun 3, 2016)

goodguy said:


> completely and utterly useless for me.
> Its a great sport/wildlife camera but I'm not sports/wildlife shooter.
> Every camera has its uses, for general use the D750 is better, for studio the D810 is better, for traveling and light weight the D5500 might be better, for sports and extra reach the D500 might be better.
> Each camera was design for specific job so in its job its great but no camera is great in everything.



Maybe.  I think I could do a reasonable job with all those subjects with a single camera but different lenses.  I don't think it is all that cut and dried.  It is good for a manufacturer to segment the product line.  It is fine for enthusiasts to discuss the differences but basically the camera body is a device to record an image that is formed by the photographer and the lens.  If it records it as the photographer intended then it has done its job.

The OP asked about the Nikon D4.  Is there some sort of photography that it can't do?


----------



## goodguy (Jun 3, 2016)

fmw said:


> The OP asked about the Nikon D4.  Is there some sort of photography that it can't do?


No,it can do pretty much everything but so can the D5500
It has many pro's and con's
Amazing AF
Amazing build quality
Fast FPS
Amazing low light performance

But its very big, very heavy, very expensive.


----------



## lacogada (Jun 4, 2016)

Rampage said:


> No need to be a smart ass or stuck up about it
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... that's what your avatar implies.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 4, 2016)

lacogada said:


> Rampage said:
> 
> 
> > No need to be a smart ass or stuck up about it
> ...


Negative on that one. Its just a avatar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 4, 2016)

These type of Cameras are more rugged and certainly would be the type of  camera of choice for being outdoor in inclement weather conditions for sealing and ruggedness to withstand abuse and are not really for the average shooter or even some pros its overkill.I do wildlife shooting So I am In the cold and heat by the shoreline saltwater but still get by just fine with My D7200 or any entry cameras I have had. Personally I would not want to lug that bulk and weight around as an enthusiast photographer but thats me.


----------



## lacogada (Jun 4, 2016)

Rampage said:


> Negative on that one. Its just a avatar
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Negative ... an image or picture always implies something, that's why we take'em.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 4, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> These type of Cameras are more rugged and certainly would be the type of  camera of choice for being outdoor in inclement weather conditions for sealing and ruggedness to withstand abuse and are not really for the average shooter or even some pros its overkill.I do wildlife shooting So I am In the cold and heat by the shoreline saltwater but still get by just fine with My D7200 or any entry cameras I have had. Personally I would not want to lug that bulk and weight around as an enthusiast photographer but thats me.


Thank you. I didn't think about inclement weather honestly because I have always took pics in a inside environment. The times i have took pics outside or whatever it was always gotgeous out there and i never took my camera anywhere near a beach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rampage (Jun 5, 2016)

lacogada said:


> Rampage said:
> 
> 
> > Negative on that one. Its just a avatar
> ...


Avatars are avatars thats it. I'm not a stuck up individual or smart ass. Just a person trying to gain  knowledge and appreciating where I get it from. Thats a old picture that i took way before I even had a dslr camera or anything. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaomul (Jun 5, 2016)

If we now judge someone on avatars we better watch out, there's a grim reaper and a zombie around here somewhere........


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2016)

Rampage said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > These type of Cameras are more rugged and certainly would be the type of  camera of choice for being outdoor in inclement weather conditions for sealing and ruggedness to withstand abuse and are not really for the average shooter or even some pros its overkill.I do wildlife shooting So I am In the cold and heat by the shoreline saltwater but still get by just fine with My D7200 or any entry cameras I have had. Personally I would not want to lug that bulk and weight around as an enthusiast photographer but thats me.
> ...


If that Is the case you will never get any interesting images

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rampage (Jun 5, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Rampage said:
> 
> 
> > DarkShadow said:
> ...


Not necessarily, I could always do indoor portraits. Like i said before it never crossed my mind before. When I went to the beach I just went to have fun with my son and that was it. Not that I'm against landscape or outdoor photos of any kind,I just didnt think of it. I actually do wanna do landscapes though. I dont have the knowledge to be a jack of all trades when it comes to this. Thats why im here,to learn, and gain the knowledge to be good hopefully. Also this is a hobby for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 5, 2016)

Go take photos with what you have. Use it until you really get the itch for more camera. 

Then download the manual for whatever pro level Nikon you find interesting and read it well. Then rent one for a week or weekend and use it hard. 

Once you've used a pro level camera you either love it or hate it. Then decide if the money would be better spent elsewhere. Never mind whether you _need_ it or not. If you want one and don't need to rob a bank for it buy one. Life is unpredictable enjoy everything you can as soon as you can.

Me? I love a pro camera. Need one? Nope but I don't care. Have yet to buy a pro digital but I see a D3s in my near future. It should go well with the F5.


----------



## lacogada (Jun 6, 2016)

jaomul said:


> If we now judge someone on avatars we better watch out, there's a grim reaper and a zombie around here somewhere........



No judge until ......
1. Rampage asked a question
2. Trever1t answers question ... but Rampage didn't like answer.
3.
4. Rampage calls Trever1t a "smart ass and stuck up."

Check out their avatars ... as the saying goes

"a pictures worth a thousand words"


----------



## Rampage (Jun 6, 2016)

lacogada said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > If we now judge someone on avatars we better watch out, there's a grim reaper and a zombie around here somewhere........
> ...


So then I guess we do have a bunch of zombies and monkeys and grim reapers and stuff around here,lol. But as I stated before his answer didnt help at all. The question wasnt whether I needed it or not. I just asked what was so good about it thats all. Also like I said I was pressed for time being at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otherprof (Jun 6, 2016)

jaomul said:


> If we now judge someone on avatars we better watch out, there's a grim reaper and a zombie around here somewhere........


And a big green guy . . .


----------



## lacogada (Jun 6, 2016)

> So then I guess we do have a bunch of zombies and monkeys and grim reapers and stuff around here.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You may be right on that one.

You can sugar-coat it, paint it, taint it, feather it, gaus blur it ... anything you want.
... but you started the name calling.

No more to say.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 6, 2016)

Rampage,

My recommendation if your looking to possibly upgrade your camera body.. sit down and ask yourself what it is about your current camera body you don't like and what areas you'd like improvements in, and decide which is the most important.

So for example, does your current camera shoot fast enough for you?  Does it have good enough lowlight performance, etc...

The D4 is an amazing piece of gear, but honestly it's more camera than most folks would ever need in a lot of categories.  Pro's love them because they shoot fast and are built like tanks.  Sure, I'd love to have one myself - but I'd never consider spending that much on a camera body because frankly what I have now does a pretty respectable job for what I do with a camera, so spending that amount of coin on a D4 just doesn't make sense for me personally.

But who knows, maybe for you it might be just what you need/want.  But like I said, best way I've found is to sit down and make a list of the stuff you want most in your next camera, and then look for the best camera to fill those needs.

I wound up going with a D600 myself, and I'm happy as a clam.  Has the lowlight performance I've always wanted, shoots fast enough for my needs, pretty much fills all my wishlist requirements at a fraction of the cost of a D4.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 6, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Rampage,
> 
> My recommendation if your looking to possibly upgrade your camera body.. sit down and ask yourself what it is about your current camera body you don't like and what areas you'd like improvements in, and decide which is the most important.
> 
> ...


I doubt I'll be getting a d4 lol. I need to continue learning. I was just wondering about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rampage (Jun 6, 2016)

lacogada said:


> > So then I guess we do have a bunch of zombies and monkeys and grim reapers and stuff around here.
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> ...


So then why do you keep asserting yourself into the equation when you have said absolutely nothing useful in this thread? Was it to make yourself feel all high and mighty or something because you have more knowledge or something? Or is it just because you feel like being combative? Last I checked this is a place to come to to learn and supposed to be to help those who don't know. I dont see a response on here where you said anything helpful. But I guess you feel like you've "won" so to speak by saying at the end that you have nothing more to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 6, 2016)

Rampage said:


> I doubt I'll be getting a d4 lol. I need to continue learning. I was just wondering about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hear ya, honestly it's a heck of a lot more camera than what I'd ever need.  Sure, if I could find one at say a grand or so I'd snag it in a heartbeat, but just not worth the coin for a guy like me to upgrade to something like that.  Not when I can get a camera that suits all my needs great at a lot lower cost.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 6, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Rampage said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt I'll be getting a d4 lol. I need to continue learning. I was just wondering about it
> ...


I definitely hear ya with that one,lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 6, 2016)

I was being a bit of a smartass but I felt the question as stated deserved an equally obtuse answer, nothing personal towards the OP. 

Seriously, like anything else, value is derived from manufacturing costs and market demand. Period.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm headed out the door with the F5 loaded w/TMax 400 and 50-135 f3.5 Ais. Nope don't need it but unless you've shot with one ya just don't be knowin'. Red pill or blue pill???????


----------



## CarlosFrazao (Jun 7, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> I was being a bit of a smartass but I felt the question as stated deserved an equally obtuse answer, nothing personal towards the OP.
> 
> Seriously, like anything else, value is derived from manufacturing costs and market demand. Period.



I think just ignore the OP he is feeding off the attention he is getting here haha


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 7, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> I was being a bit of a smartass but I felt the question as stated deserved an equally obtuse answer, nothing personal towards the OP.



Your answer was correct on all levels.

I don't think you owe any apologies T.  The OP comes here and requests that the forum be his personal search engine on a product he doesn't intend to buy, then gets pissed with the answer he receives.  Not deserving of an apology if you ask me.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 7, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > I was being a bit of a smartass but I felt the question as stated deserved an equally obtuse answer, nothing personal towards the OP.
> ...


What part of i was at work and while it was on my mind plus I was in a rush to get back to operating my train dont you understand? I never once demanded an apology i just didn't understand the response if they werent helping. Ever heard the expression if you dont have nothing nice or positive to say maybe you shouldn't say at all? Everyone at some point in there life had a question about something that they dont know about thats obvious to someone else. Does that make them a bad person no it doesn't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rampage (Jun 7, 2016)

CarlosFrazao said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > I was being a bit of a smartass but I felt the question as stated deserved an equally obtuse answer, nothing personal towards the OP.
> ...


Not even,just being as stubborn as the people who feel they are on a high horse just because they have more knowledge than someone else. I guess "veteran" status so to speak makes alot to some individuals around here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 7, 2016)

Rampage said:


> What part of i was at work and while it was on my mind plus I was in a rush to get back to operating my train dont you understand?



None of it.  I understand that statement perfectly.  You still expected people on an internet form to be your search engine rather than bothering to do the initial legwork yourself on a product you have no intention of purchasing, which is an imposition to those people who try to be helpful.



Rampage said:


> I never once demanded an apology i just didn't understand the response if they werent helping.



You're correct.  You didn't demand an apology, but Trever1t gave you one anyways because you are stomping around all butt-hurt.  That makes him a good guy.  Also just because you took his response as an insult, doesn't mean it wasn't helpful.  As a matter of fact, it was spot on.



Rampage said:


> Ever heard the expression if you dont have nothing nice or positive to say maybe you shouldn't say at all?



I have... well I've heard the version that uses correct grammar, without the double negative.  Have you ever heard the expression "People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones"?



Rampage said:


> Everyone at some point in there life had a question about something that they dont know about thats obvious to someone else. Does that make them a bad person no it doesn't



Yes, everyone at some point has questions.  Reasonable people will do the initial leg work and try to find information on their own first, then ask questions to fill in the gaps rather than expecting the world to hand them something for nothing.

Based on the question you asked and the demeanor you portrayed, you were given responses, reasonable and accurate ones at that, and then pouted around the thread like a child with a victim complex because you weren't given exactly the answers you wanted.

And to touch on the issue with your avatar, you're right there as well.  Books shouldn't be judged by their cover... but if you get a few chapters in and the story is a dead lock for the dust jacket art...

Well...


This is far more attention than I should have paid to this subject, but you caught me on a lunch break and I had nothing better to do.  Have fun driving your trains, and see you on my ignore list!


----------



## Rampage (Jun 7, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Rampage said:
> 
> 
> > What part of i was at work and while it was on my mind plus I was in a rush to get back to operating my train dont you understand?
> ...


This guy is hilarious lol. But good riddance and happy to be on his ignore list. Thanks for all who helped with my original question. Now on to more important things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sw_ (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey, y'all quit hogging the piss flavored corn flakes!


----------



## waday (Jun 7, 2016)

Rampage said:


> This guy is hilarious lol. But good riddance and happy to be on his ignore list. Thanks for all who helped with my original question. Now on to more important things.


Don't forget, you can put people on your ignore list, as well!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 7, 2016)

waday said:


> Don't forget, you can put people on your ignore list, as well!



But if you do you run the risk of missing valuable information.  For example, since Wayday is on my ignore list I now have no idea that I could add him to my ignore list if I wanted too - because he's on my ignore list.

Lol


----------



## waday (Jun 7, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget, you can put people on your ignore list, as well!
> ...


This is true; I did hear that that Wayday guy is crazy.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 7, 2016)

I put my self on the Ignore list once in a while and I don't miss anything valuable but do wonder where I went from time to time.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 8, 2016)

waday said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


Well I ignored him because he was going to ignore me first, so I was just beating him to the ignore.

The internet.  It's like high school all over again... lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## otherprof (Jun 8, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


Are you guys still here? What did I miss?


----------



## waday (Jun 8, 2016)

otherprof said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


I think we're still here. robbins.photo started ignoring everyone, so now he only sees his own posts.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 8, 2016)

otherprof said:


> Are you guys still here? What did I miss?



Well we actually came up with a solution for world hunger and cured cancer.  Other than that, eh, not much really.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 8, 2016)

Okay, everyone pick up a camera (even if it is a D4) and go outside and take a picture.


----------

